# how would i.....



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

how would i go about breeding mealworms??? as i love the little things lol i freeked ma lil sis out the other day cause i eat one hehe. im just curoius as they turn to bettles and dint no if u had to breed the bettles to get the meal worms 
manda xxx


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

You just need to feed them and wait basicly 

Read the but under 'Keeping and Breeding Tenebrio' on this web page:

http://www.icomm.ca/dragon/mealworm.htm#Regular or King

Let us know how you get on 

P.S Eating them?? eww!  you on a bushtucker trial??


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

*UPDATE*

yer the breeding of the bettles dint go so well i killed them all :? :? 
never mind thou will try again soon
manda xxx


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

:lol: how did you manage that?


----------



## phate (Mar 25, 2005)

> i freeked ma lil sis out the other day cause i eat one hehe


Hope you don't get impaction. :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL


----------

